# Prop on Evo thoughts?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drop two inches of pitch and you should get right where you want the RPMs.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Drop two inches of pitch and you should get right where you want the RPMs.


The other prop I have is a 23P tempest which is considered a great "overall" prop for my setup. People still seeing a tic over 50 with it. Its on deck for sure and more curious how the hole shot will feel because right now its just "OK" with the 26P but that's without tabbing down just mash it and go. I would have expected more from the 26 but maybe its too much or its dragging too much due to height? In the fresh I did get it up to 6100 with a light load 2 people on board. Full tank of gas in the salt with 2 anglers and gear + ice was doing about 48-49 at 5800. Probably need to do some more straightaway runs to really test it usually by the time I'm at that speed gotta turn at some point. Now that I'm out of the break in I can run WOT for longer periods and really see what she can do. As time goes by and changes are made I'll keep this updated but for now welcome to any and all input. Thanks Mack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I realize you are referring to prop changes only but you may have reached hull speed or are very close to it. Hull speed is a point where no amount of extra horsepower will make any gains with the rig. More horsepower usually means more weight so you reach the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Another 200lb angler gear and full fuel will drop you 200-300rpm...sounds like Smack was right about dropping 2inches of pitch....I think that 23p will be right where you want it rpm wise with just you, light load, 1/2 tank of fuel. 6200-6300 rpms properly trimmed then your speed is what it is.


----------

